# Programador ART2003 para PIC18Fxxxx



## MaMu (Sep 3, 2005)

Para programar un PIC para trabajar con puerto USB, como es el caso del 18F2550 tenes que armar el ART2003 LPV, su circuito es tan sencillo que no necesitarás de construir ningun PCB.

El ART2003 es el programador para el PIC 18F2550, en modo LVP. Para generar la comunicación del puerto USB mediante el pic, no necesitas de ningun otro ic para manejar tensiones, ya que usas las tensiones del puerto usb en si, a excepción que quieras realizarlo de forma externa o que lo demande el diseño de tu aplicación.
Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 3, 2005)

Este es el documento al que hace alusión Mamu, en el se muestra el plano diagrama eléctrico del programador ART2003 PIC18Fxxxx Programmer.

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 3, 2005)

Ese mismo circuito es el que use en mis ensayos con el 18F2550 y anda de maravillas.

*Nota :*funciona correctamente utilizando el WinPic800.

Aqui les dejo el DataSheet del 18F2550 y compatibles. Grandiosos PicMicros destinados al manejo del USB 1.1 y 2.0. 

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/39632b.pdf

*ACLARACION IMPORTANTE*

Antes que nada, quiciera comentarles a quienes quieran realizar algun tipo de prueba en el manejo de estos Pic's, que va a experimentar ciertas fallas a la hora de testear su dispositivo USB con PicMicro. Esto se debe a que no es lo mismo utilizar el port USB que viene OnBoard, es decir incorporado al motherboard, que utilizarlo desde alguna extención frontal (segun el case o motherboard). La explicación es muy sencilla, lamentablemente los fabricantes emplean conectores de cable de muy baja calidad, lo que ocaciona dificultades a la hora de realizar algun tipo de pruebas. Por tal motivo recomiendo que utilicen el USB OnBoard. A nivel de soft recomiendo que utilicen drivers USB, que si bien sean actualizados, fijense que compartan las dos versiones, 1.1 y 2.0, para evitar problemas de comunicación y/o cuelgues, y recuerden, no hay dos computadoras iguales.


----------



## lady (Sep 4, 2005)

Mamu, muchas gracias por tu colaboracion la pondre a funcionar apenas consiga los IC,

queria preguntar si tienes información para el manejo del protocolo irda, es que no he logrado conseguir comercialmente en Colombia el mcp 2150

Gracias

                                                          Lady J.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 4, 2005)

lady dijo:
			
		

> Mamu, muchas gracias por tu colaboracion la pondre a funcionar apenas consiga los IC,
> 
> queria preguntar si tienes información para el manejo del protocolo irda, es que no he logrado conseguir comercialmente en Colombia el mcp 2150
> 
> ...



Lady, conseguir un circuito de aplicación IrDa es bastante complicado, ya que el manejo de este protocolo se logra utilizando IC que ya vienen preparado para eso. Si lo que queres es información sobre el protocolo, podrias hecharle una mirada al IrLap (IrDa sobre Linux), que esta muy bien explicado, sin ir mas lejos el IrDa es un protocolo serial, pero al tener una forma de transmisión diferente al serie, es bastante diferente a este ultimo. Siento curiosidad... que interface o control tenés pensado hacer?, quizas tu respuesta facilite la busqueda. 

Si encuentro algunos apuntes sobre IrDa que tenia, intentare publicarlo.

Saludos.

*Edit 1*
Mira, buscando en el foro encontre este post, donde tu compatriota Li-ion ha volcado algunos links sobre ese dispositivo IrDa, pegate una vuelta

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interface-irda-puerto-serial-9/#post61

Sino, puedes buscar circuitos comerciales tipicos, como el IrDa de HP
http://tams-www.informaciónrmatik.uni-hamburg.de/lehre/fpgaPrak/doc/platine/pinning/hsdl1100_irda_interface_HP_schematic.jpg

Otros


----------



## lady (Sep 8, 2005)

Voy a revizar y les cuento gracias, estaba viendo las notas de aplicacion que da microchip para irda y que tambien me servian para plm mcp 2140-2150-2120

gracias chao


----------



## yennisanchez (Sep 13, 2006)

plaza hola yo tambien estoy muy interesada en la comunicacion entre un pic que en mi caso es el 18f4550 y la interface USB de labview por favor te lo afradeceria pues estoy realizando un proyecto que es un mouse por medio de los ojos y para la interfaz entre el pic y el pc necesito esto


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 25, 2006)

si no me falla la memoria ese era uno de los ejemplos que hay en microchip.com


----------



## Braulio (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola todos, soy nuevo en esto y estudio electronica, tengo que armar un brazo robotico y controlarlo con la PC por puerto USB, no se por donde empezar, solo tengo la idea de usar el microcontrolador AT89C52 (que se programar) o algun PIC (no se cual sera mejor para este caso) y agradeceré mucho a quien me pueda ayudar con información o consejos.
SALU2
BRAULIO


----------



## maunix (Sep 26, 2006)

Alex, fíjate en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/links-usb-3455/#post15433


----------



## maunix (Sep 26, 2006)

Braulio dijo:
			
		

> Hola todos, soy nuevo en esto y estudio electronica, tengo que armar un brazo robotico y controlarlo con la PC por puerto USB, no se por donde empezar, solo tengo la idea de usar el microcontrolador AT89C52 (que se programar) o algun PIC (no se cual sera mejor para este caso) y agradeceré mucho a quien me pueda ayudar con información o consejos.
> SALU2
> BRAULIO



Si quieres muchos pines un 18F4550.   Si no quieres tantos un 18F2550.

Saludos


----------



## Braulio (Sep 29, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda: fox kskt, maunix estoy revisando los links y estan muy buenos, nos mantendremos en contacto para temas relacionados via este foro que esta bravazo.
Salu2
BRAULIO


----------



## maunix (Sep 29, 2006)

Braulio dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por la ayuda: fox kskt, maunix estoy revisando los links y estan muy buenos, nos mantendremos en contacto para temas relacionados via este foro que esta bravazo.
> Salu2
> BRAULIO



De nada Braulio, estaremos por aquí  para compartir información y/o conocimientos.

Saludos


----------



## maunix (Oct 3, 2006)

Braulio dijo:
			
		

> Tengo +ó- ya la idea del camino que tengo que seguir para usar el 18F4550 ó el 18F2550, pero no se como programar el PIC, nesecito el esquemático de alguna tarjeta  programadora (para armarla, porq he encontrado para comprar y son realmente caras), asi como el software con el que funciona, si alguien pudiera mandarmelos o decirme donde los consigo se lo agradecere con todo el alma. Esto por que lo importante es la implementación física en cualquier proyecto.
> AH, tambien necesito el compilador o ensamblador para pasar el programa a lenguaje de maquina; cualquier cosa que me pasen será de mucha utilidad y se los agradeceré de igual forma.
> SALU2
> 
> BRAULIO



Un programador económico, el GTP

Un programa para programar PICs, el Winpic800 

Un software para ensamblar . El MPASM que viene con el IDE de Microchip.  MPLAB IDE

Un compilador de C gratuito, para los 18F, el MPLAB C18 Student Version


----------



## Johan Beltran (Oct 4, 2006)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, estoy desarrollando un dispositico que se comunica con el PC a través de USB, estoy trabajando con el PIC18F2550 y la programación la estoy realizando en asembler y en C (con el compilador C18 versión estudiante), sin embargo cuando lo programo y lo conecto el Host me dice que no reconoce el dispositivo, no se si tendré un problema en el montaje o es problema de drivers.
Me estoy  basando en el firmware proveído por Microchip.
Cualquier solución o documentación para a mi problema lo agradezco. . . .


----------



## maunix (Oct 4, 2006)

Johan Beltran dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, estoy desarrollando un dispositico que se comunica con el PC a través de USB, estoy trabajando con el PIC18F2550 y la programación la estoy realizando en asembler y en C (con el compilador C18 versión estudiante), sin embargo cuando lo programo y lo conecto el Host me dice que no reconoce el dispositivo, no se si tendré un problema en el montaje o es problema de drivers.
> Me estoy  basando en el firmware proveído por Microchip.
> Cualquier solución o documentación para a mi problema lo agradezco. . . .



Has visto este link? Busca en el ejemlpo en inglés que está hecho en C18.  Es el *USB Data acquisition Project*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/links-usb-3455/


----------



## Braulio (Oct 5, 2006)

Gracias otra vez por la ayuda MAUNIX, estoy tratando de conseguir lo recomendado, te aviso alguna novedad.
Una consulta: (disculpa la ignorancia) ¿A que le dicen firmware?
Salu2

BRAULIO


----------



## maunix (Oct 6, 2006)

Braulio dijo:
			
		

> Gracias otra vez por la ayuda MAUNIX, estoy tratando de conseguir lo recomendado, te aviso alguna novedad.


De nada y muy bien, comentame como te ha ido.



			
				Braulio dijo:
			
		

> Una consulta: (disculpa la ignorancia) ¿A que le dicen firmware?



Firmware se le dice al software grabado en una eeprom o similar.  Lo de "firm" surgió en los años 80 en posición al "soft" que se borraba al apagar el equipo.   El "firmware" no se borra al apagar el equipo , se mantiene "firme" y de ahí su origen.

En otro idioma, es el software que le grabas a tu microcontrolador, que va guardado en una memoria no volátil.


----------



## maunix (Oct 6, 2006)

Para conseguir información sobre "cómo armar un programador", te sugiero vayas al foro todopic, que está en Todopic - Programadores

Te sugiero comiences con el GTP.

Saludos


----------



## Johan Beltran (Oct 10, 2006)

Hola Maunix, revisé el link que me recomendaste sobre transmisión y recepción por USB  y es muy similar al que tengo sin embargo cuando programo el PIC18F2550 aún no lo reconoce (no se abre la ventana de nuevo hardware encontrado), no sé que cambios específicos tengo que hacerle al código (Tengo el codigo en C en C18 y uno en assembler), no se sí tendrás un codigo completamente probado que puedas darme, para ver que tengo mal. Cualquier ayuda te la agradecería.


----------



## Braulio (Oct 14, 2006)

Disculpen por preguntar y preguntar en este tema y no poder responder alguna pregunta, es consecuencia de mi expereincia nula en la transmisión via USB. Eso aunq me mortifica no me bajonea y tratare de responder lo q pueda en otros temas...
Lo q queria preguntarles ahora es que si alguien conoce algun tutorial o similar de como manejar el puerto USB (me refiero a la programacion) justamente para realizar la comunicacion PIC-PC (si fuera en español mucho mejor), y si solo hay la hoja de datos de los pic usb para aprender a programarlos o hay algun otro en nuestro idioma.
Las gracias, como siempre, antisipadas y perdon tb por la ortografia.
Salu2 gentronica

BRAULIO


----------



## maunix (Oct 27, 2006)

Braulio dijo:
			
		

> Disculpen por preguntar y preguntar en este tema y no poder responder alguna pregunta, es consecuencia de mi expereincia nula en la transmisión via USB. Eso aunq me mortifica no me bajonea y tratare de responder lo q pueda en otros temas...
> Lo q queria preguntarles ahora es que si alguien conoce algun tutorial o similar de como manejar el puerto USB (me refiero a la programacion) justamente para realizar la comunicacion PIC-PC (si fuera en español mucho mejor), y si solo hay la hoja de datos de los pic usb para aprender a programarlos o hay algun otro en nuestro idioma.
> Las gracias, como siempre, antisipadas y perdon tb por la ortografia.
> Salu2 gentronica
> ...



Fíjate que he subido varios links en este mismo foro sobre el tema USB.  Ahí podrás ver links en inglés y en español.

Espero te sea útil.


----------



## Braulio (Oct 28, 2006)

Gracias una vez mas Maunix, y disculpa la desorientación que ando un tanto ido por estos días.

Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Meta (Oct 17, 2008)

ME gustaría tener un ejemplo del 18F2550 en asm ya compilado en hex para probarlo.

¿Alguien tiene ejemplo en hex  o saben web?


----------



## dtacuma (Sep 9, 2009)

buenas soy nuevo en el foro, con respecto al tema tengo una duda:

Estuve chekeando el programador ART2003 y configure el winpic800 v 3.65 en la opcion de hardware no se deshabilita la opcion datain (no se apaga el bombillito) sera algun tipo de problema o esto es normal


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

dejando de lado la programacion ...
si bien poniendo diodos en todos los pines 2 hasta el 9
se saca 5 voltios??
asi esta en innumerables diagramas
incluso le sacan y le ponen 5V voltios del puerto usb
cuenta corriente pueden entregar las salidas del LPT?
individuamnte muy poca..no?
peor con ese arreglo de diodos?
salen 4.3 vol (5-07)?


----------



## BKAR (Nov 12, 2011)

nadie opina?


----------



## carptroya (Nov 14, 2011)

yo cuando lo utilice la tension de +5 la puse de una f.a y no tube problemas en grabarlo.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 14, 2011)

carptroya dijo:


> yo cuando lo utilice la tension de +5 la puse de una f.a y no tube problemas en grabarlo.


f.a? que es eso


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 14, 2011)

Se refiere a una Fuente de Alimentación.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 14, 2011)

hno:
ok.. lo mismo que ponerlo al puerto USB


----------

